# Push pole recommendations



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Foregiveness. Get a Stiffy Hybrid in 21- to 23 foot length to fit your skiff. Good combo of propulsion, weight and value.


----------



## Sneakyskiff (Jul 27, 2021)

Zika said:


> Foregiveness. Get a Stiffy Hybrid in 21- to 23 foot length to fit your skiff. Good combo of propulsion, weight and value.


Thanks!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Look at Carbon Marine also. They deliver to the Keys


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Stiffy guide, I use a 21 down there and would rather have a 23. 18' skiff. If you are fishing shallow water only and have a low poling platform a 21 is fine, but there have been several times I wanted a 23.


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

I like the stiffy hybrid. I’ve hung on that thing pretty good and I never worry about it breaking.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

My stiffy hybris has been pretty good. Its 21’ kinda wish I had a 23-24 with my 18’ skiff at times. But the 21 works pretty good.


----------



## Sneakyskiff (Jul 27, 2021)

Fishshoot said:


> Stiffy guide, I use a 21 down there and would rather have a 23. 18' skiff. If you are fishing shallow water only and have a low poling platform a 21 is fine, but there have been several times I wanted a 23.


Great advice! I’ll be on an 18’ so I’ve been leaning 23 as you indicated.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I replaced a Stiffy Hybrid with a Carbon Marine GL3. Much lighter, better, than the Stiffy Hybrid. I also have an 18' skiff and went with a 21 footer. A couple more feet couldn't hurt either.


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

I fish the keys a couple of times a year. I would highly recommend going with a 23 ft.


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

The longer pole is inconvenient in every way except when you are actually using it on the boat.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

Whatever you get, get it from seven mile fly shop! Support your local shops


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I used a 20 foot Stiffy Hybrid for years and years. Good combination of toughness and weight for that length. A 23 or 24 foot, I'd be leaning towards something a little lighter. I'm going to look at MHX push poles when they time comes.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a 21’ carbon marine loop and it is amazing. Perfect amount of stiffness and very light. However I am not sure they are making it any more. I will say Carbon marines customer service is top notch! My push pole came off of my v marine holders while running 30mph and got stuck in between my poling platform and snapped. Dropped it off at carbon marine and it was repaired and refinished the following day and you would never know it had been snapped. I would highly recommend their products.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I have a 21' Carbon Marine and 24' Stiffy. I'd trade my Stiffy in a second for a Carbon Marine.


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

I'd opt for a 100% carbon fiber pole (any blend of fiberglass eventually start to shed) in the 22-24' range and make sure the foot is bridged (helps with the soft mud north of Islamorada). On the spiked end, I'd opt for a stainless steel broad insert (helps with longevity when poling in those hard bottom areas of the lower keys). For upkeep, I periodically wipe down the pole with 303 UV protectant.


----------



## Waterlog (May 12, 2020)

Why would length of the boat influence length of the pole? I understand why height of the poling platform would but why boat length?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> I replaced a Stiffy Hybrid with a Carbon Marine GL3. Much lighter, better, than the Stiffy Hybrid. I also have an 18' skiff and went with a 21 footer. A couple more feet couldn't hurt either.


Really liked my previous CM GL3 too. But when it broke I went back to a Stiffy Hybrid for cost/durability. Considering a MHX but the OP said he was new to poling and the Hybrid is more forgiving than all carbon fiber. And for the record, never had an issue with either of my two Hybrids shedding.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Had to respray my hybrid minimum ever other year. Yes it’s decent starter pole but no comparison to gl3 if you pole a lot. I also have a Biscayne which is better than the Hybrid and just as strong.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like my Mud Hole MHX came to my house in a box, put it together, turned into a 24' carbon pole weighs 4 lbs.


----------



## Sneakyskiff (Jul 27, 2021)

So much great advice! Thanks to all!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

#1 consideration weight 
#2 action 
Carbon Marine hands down.


----------



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

Stuffy hybrids are great for the price but those light all carbon ones are pretty sweet.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Carbon Marine.. They deliver for free. Great product and even better customer service. I bought a 20’ last year from them and just asked them to extend it to 24’ to fit the new boat. 

If you let them assemble it they will guarantee no leaks.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm getting ready to order a salt marsh Savanah here soon, it's 14' and I think I'm gonna have a hard time trying to decide on a push pole size. It seems like any decent usable size is going to be a good bit longer than the boat.....What's a good cutoff point for that? I mean if the pole is sticking out too far from the boat it becomes a hazard doesn't it?


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> I like my Mud Hole MHX came to my house in a box, put it together, turned into a 24' carbon pole weighs 4 lbs.


Just got a mud hole as well. Easy assembly. Light. Straight. My first pole so I can’t say much more than that.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Currently own a 22’ Carbon Marine GL2 and like it a lot. My next pole will be a GL3 and I’d go 24’ next time. The longer the better imo and the weight really matters for long days on the flats.


----------



## Poon.Patrol (Jan 28, 2021)

K3anderson said:


> Had to respray my hybrid minimum ever other year. Yes it’s decent starter pole but no comparison to gl3 if you pole a lot. I also have a Biscayne which is better than the Hybrid and just as strong.


 My hybrid gets the job done but the shedding has me itchy all over. Just got a GL3 stoked on it.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Poon.Patrol said:


> My hybrid gets the job done but the shedding has me itchy all over. Just got a GL3 stoked on it.


You can do a light sand and just spray it with clearcoat and its good to go. If you want the color back, light spray with black paint before the clear coat. 3 coats and your good for about two years.


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m a big fan of the moonlighter one piece. I have a 22 foot and it’s light and stiff. Beat pole I’ve used so far


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

MHX over Stiffy Hybrid and I own both. I definitely believe the MHX is the best deal on the market right now.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I know this horse has been beat to death. I have a 21’CM loop pole that I love, but want a 24’. Looking at a 24’ pole. Either a stiffy guide or a GL3. Does anyone have a head to head comparison?


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

vantagefish said:


> I know this horse has been beat to death. I have a 21’CM loop pole that I love, but want a 24’. Looking at a 24’ pole. Either a stiffy guide or a GL3. Does anyone have a head to head comparison?


My buddy has both and likes his GL3 more.


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing (Jan 1, 2021)

Sneakyskiff said:


> Looking for push pole recommendations. I’m new to polling, fly fishing the Islamorada lower keys area. What should I be looking for in a push pole?


I really like stiffy wraps. Little aggressive at first but breaks in well!!


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing (Jan 1, 2021)

Plantation said:


> My buddy has both and likes his GL3 more.


Great pole


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Plantation said:


> My buddy has both and likes his GL3 more.


Good to know!


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> I like my Mud Hole MHX came to my house in a box, put it together, turned into a 24' carbon pole weighs 4 lbs.


I also bought a Mud Hole after being out of it for 15 years and so far I’m very happy with it also. My last pole back in the Stone Age was a Moonlighter all fiberglass, and it was a workout. Lightness is the way for me moving forward no matter the cost. Cry once


----------

